# where to buy trolling motor wire?



## Scott from NJ (Feb 28, 2011)

Is there a p;ace besides home depot to buy 6 gage wire?


----------



## Brine (Feb 28, 2011)

https://www.genuinedealz.com


----------



## PartsMan (Feb 28, 2011)

Have you tried auto parts store?


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 1, 2011)

I second Brine. I ordered from them last week and the package was on my desk in two days. After I opened up the package and looked it over I saw I got an email that it shipped, 2 hours after receiving it. How is that for service, their shipping is faster than the internet!


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Got mine at Cabelas.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 1, 2011)

Think I remeber Russ saying he used car stereo wire.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Think I remeber Russ saying he used car stereo wire.


 :LOL2:


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 1, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Think I remeber Russ saying he used car stereo wire.



Find a cheap set of jumper cables


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 1, 2011)

you can get a amp wiring kit in the auto sound section at wally world, and would be 4ga wire. might be a bit short on the ground wire, or can try rat shack. I got some 6 ga wire at rat shack on sale a while back for <$1/ft.


----------



## steamin53 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ebay. Do a search for marine wire. I use the marine grade ROMEX and strip out the individual wires as needed.

Steve


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Brine said:


> https://www.genuinedealz.com




This. You aren't going to find a better quality wire anywhere, and the prices are excellent with free (and quite fast too) shipping. They have always treated me very well, even when I had to call down, after having issues with the website.


----------



## bigbadgixxer (Mar 6, 2011)

ebay i paid 18.75 for 25ft and 6.00 shipping for 6ga black or red needed 40 ft could not see paying 3.00 a ft


----------

